# great chisels



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Strange but I could swear that I see six chisel's in that 5 piece set.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep, I counted six also. ?


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Smoke and mirrors???


----------



## reggle (Apr 3, 2012)

forgot to say i bought one separate


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Just curious, but do some of your points come directly from the package?

Sorry, but - "Special tool steel ensures a much sharper cutting edge for quicker and easier operation." 
Sounds like marketing hype to me.
Sharp is sharp, "special" tool steel does not make it sharper.

Mike


----------



## jjempson (Mar 21, 2010)

these are good chisels….i teach at a local college and i placed a order for several sets….about 50…lol
they are good and they take a lot of abuse from the students….some of them have uneven milling on the back which makes flattening a long long process…..they can be sharpened to a high level and do hold thier adge…we have had a few that have lost a corner…hit a hard knot and shattered….
the only thing we have found is the hand seems to settle for comfort high up the handle and if your not carfull….malllet vrs web between thumb and index….ouch…..
good for starting out and worth the money


----------



## claude1966 (Mar 25, 2014)

The problem with the new Marples is that they are now made in China not in England like used to be. I have a couple of the "old" Marples Blue Chip and they are really good dependable chisels. This made in China crap(I also don't care under whose specs they follow) is still chinese garbage. Having said that, Irwin over the past few years has been buying out a lot of manufactures that used to make quality products. They now put their yellow and blue colors on it and think they can pass it of as a genuine product. Offshore junk. Does anybody know if Marples still makes their highend chisels?.


----------

